# Things I miss doing



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

We all get caught up in work and the dilemmas that we face.  Every now and then I think of something that I really miss doing.  In this case, I will never be able to do this sort of stuff again.

Feel free to post something that you miss doing.  Try to keep this going.


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2011)

What does it say on the helmet " JAFO"""????

Looks like fun!!!!!


----------



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

My helmet actually had my girlfriends name on it "Roxanne" at the time that is.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 21, 2011)

I miss putting pigs into cars


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 21, 2011)

Miss smiling with bugs in my teeth

View attachment 399


View attachment 400


View attachment 401


View attachment 399


View attachment 400


View attachment 401


/monthly_2011_02/Bikes0001A.jpg.79a6cb0f61837c195cc4a01c2399c4fa.jpg

/monthly_2011_02/Bikes0002Aa.jpg.7c7cbbb698c2050b7319074524b14663.jpg

/monthly_2011_02/Bikes0003Aa.jpg.2df1423461ad1fb37ec194ff741b331c.jpg


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 21, 2011)

Skijoring is a ton of fun, at least it is with a 100 pound dog.

Kamden loved to pull.






Bill


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 21, 2011)

Miss days of fishing on the Atlantic and landing these:


----------



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

You fish from a boat with a rod and reel?  I pictured you jumping in after the fish with a knife and goggles.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 21, 2011)

Did........ but that was back in my early 20's


----------



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, only 10 years ago.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Feb 22, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I really miss framing.


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 22, 2011)

PORTEOUS said:
			
		

> Call me crazy, but I really miss framing.


I don't think that's crazy. If anybody deserves to say they built something it's the framer. Framing well is quite an art and it's not easily mastered.

Bill


----------



## High Desert (Feb 22, 2011)

PORTEOUS said:
			
		

> Call me crazy, but I really miss framing.


Only in sunny 70 degree weather! Don't miss it when it's 5 degrees.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 22, 2011)

I miss the Rolling Thunder Shows in Ohio during the 70's and 80's

View attachment 823


View attachment 825


View attachment 824


----------



## High Desert (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## High Desert (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess I still don't know how to post a picture. But anyway, I'm the one about 18,000 feet down below the clouds watching these guys climb.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Feb 22, 2011)

I miss it no matter what the weather, thats crazy


----------



## JBI (Feb 22, 2011)

Skiing until they shut down the lifts...


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 22, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> Skiing until they shut down the lifts...


Skiing? Lifts? What U Talkin Bout?

Bill


----------



## Inspector 102 (Feb 23, 2011)

I miss the motocross racing in the early 80's when I was young. Still watch on Speed Channel to relive my youth. Too old and too cheap to do it any more, and the bones do not mend as quick at 48 yrs old.


----------



## pwood (Feb 23, 2011)

PORTEOUS said:
			
		

> Call me crazy, but I really miss framing.


me too! i miss the comraderie of creating structures with the crews. being an inspector can seem non- creative, hostile, combatitive, and solitare at times after building for 25 years .downing a few adult beverages and cutting firewood with the homies on the weekend is about as good as it gets now!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 23, 2011)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> I miss the motocross racing in the early 80's when I was young. Still watch on Speed Channel to relive my youth. Too old and too cheap to do it any more, and the bones do not mend as quick at 48 yrs old.


You Don't Quit Riding Because you get Old…. You Get Old Because You Quit Riding


----------



## High Desert (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm the one 14,000 feet below under the clouds watching these guys climb.

View attachment 402


View attachment 402


/monthly_2011_02/Me.jpg.94af6f76c5c582b799d08f7e31578eec.jpg


----------



## High Desert (Feb 23, 2011)

Playing miniature golf when I was much smaller.

View attachment 403


View attachment 403


/monthly_2011_02/572953bf6e268_EasyGolf.jpg.9e9d40cbff0104ea3c3fb73a245980c2.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Feb 23, 2011)

Water skiing.......... (still have the boat for the kids, just gotta bust it out)

And I miss framing also, like twice a year, spring and fall, when it is 70 degrees and a very light breeze is blowing.  :cheers


----------



## mn joe (Feb 23, 2011)

Believe it or not, I miss being 20 yrs old and running a 90 lb. jackhammer on a highway and heavy demolition crew!  We got paid pretty well to wreck stuff!  Sometimes we accidently wrecked more than we were supposed to.  Well, maybe I mostly miss being 20.


----------



## beach (Feb 23, 2011)

My old girlfriends


----------



## brudgers (Feb 23, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> My old girlfriends


Yep, at a certain point cougars stop being interested.


----------



## pwood (Feb 23, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> My old girlfriends


i miss my young girlfriends!


----------



## beach (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, ok....... EX-girlfriends!!!! Although.....there were a few "older" ones....:devil


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 23, 2011)

The girlfriends and cougars got me reminiscing...........


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 23, 2011)

Ain't nutin wrong with Cougars! At least they know what they want!

Bill


----------



## brudgers (Feb 23, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> i miss my young girlfriends!


You might want to clarify that.


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty sure he's talkin 'bout his younger days.

But why hold back? Go ahead and accuse him!

Bill


----------



## brudgers (Feb 23, 2011)

See, I started with the idea of "young girlfriends" when I was replying to the "old girlfriends" post.

But realized they're not as funny as cougars.

Are you missing discussions about TJ's girlfriends?


----------



## pwood (Feb 24, 2011)

right now i'm missing Jar's avatars:mrgreen:

 brudgers,

  the young girls when i was young, keep your mind out of the gutter! did i mention i married a cougar?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 24, 2011)

I miss having my mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I miss the feeling I got when I would hit a 90MPH+ fastfall to dead center field an the guy's in the dugout asking, "what he throw ya!"

Always replied: Nothing but junk!

pc1


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 24, 2011)

PC.....nice....we use to call it "meat" when the pitcher threw 90+ and we jacked it  

BTW check into fastpitch softball, I play on a over 50 team here in midwest and it's still pretty big in these parts.  Knee is bad...... so now I just DH


----------



## peach (Feb 24, 2011)

I miss the days when tradesmen really cared what they were doing... *sigh*  and they all spoke passable English...


----------



## Mac (Feb 25, 2011)

I miss fighting for fun.

Recovery times kept seeming longer....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Peach, I now what you mean, clavous, clavous, clavous......Nails, Nails, Nails!!!  Bang, bang, bang!!!

El gotto!

Meow!


----------



## pwood (Feb 25, 2011)

todays i miss,

  i miss slam dunking the basketball. did it for the last time in a league game when i was 35. broke some vertabrae a week later :sad:


----------

